# lorex remote viewing not working while i'm in the office



## CAgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

i have a lorex LH320 edge series system. i've set up a ddns and works fine when i'm on my laptop at home...but when i get into work, i go to the ddns url, actually get the log in page...but after i enter username and password, i get the HTTP 404 error message. a note to our admin garnered this response:

*"*We are not actively blocking this site, but it does not appear to work properly with our proxy servers."

of course, lorex support is only m-f ...so does anyone have any ideas?


----------

